# The Fate of Mars Dr who/40k crossover



## bobg (Feb 15, 2010)

This is the first part of Dr who/40k crossover.

The plan being that this is the first of a trilogy.

_The Fate of Mars _

On the far edge of imperial space, just within the uncharted territories that lay beyond. The small imperial cruiser _ The Fate of Mars_ drifted lazily on her eternal quest to recover her masters lost glories.

On the bridge as various menials and crew went about their business preparing the _ Fate_ for warp travel. Arch-Magos Reykavik stared thoughtfully out in to the abyss.

A small tap on the shoulder caught his attention and made him focus on the events around him. A servitor held a data slate in his direction. He extended his one fleshy hand towards the creature and picked up the slate. A burst of static came through the speakers.

"2 Minutes To Warp Speed"

He glanced towards the slate and began to skim through the data in front of him. Apparantly satisfied with what he found, he handed the data back to the menial and turned his attention to the viewscreen in front of him. Rumour had it that a lost STC template had been found nearby. If he collected it then his drifting days were over. 

His musings were once again interrupted as space began to tear itself open.

A small blip of bright blue light appeared and began to expand and grow. Soon it was as larger than the _ Fate _. Through it a ship of the same size began to slowly appear. The entire craft was a dazzling white with the only distinguishing feature being a black band that went through the middle. As it exited the space behind him snapped shut sending out a ripple that caused the _ Fate _ to shake violently.

Behind Reykavik a strange static noise began, seconds later a bright light filled the entire room temporarily blinded everyone in the area.

As his vision slowly began to return and things became more lucid a small cone haired machine appeared in front of him. It swivelled It's a stalk on the top of its head towards him.

Two more stalks on the side of It's body swivelled in time with the one on It's head. As the full horror of the creature came into clear view it screamed at him.

'EXTERMINATE'


Nom


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

An intriguing beginning. I am looking forward to seeing how a fanatically xenophobic culture focused on mechanical perfection handles the Mechanicus.

There are a few typographical errors: for example, you have capitalised It in the middle of two sentences at the end; and put "...swivelled It's a stalk...." onsted of, I assume, "...swivelled its eye stalk....".


----------



## Ambush Beast (Oct 31, 2010)

*Hi and Welcome.*

To add to Mr. Hobbit, 

thoughtfully out in to (into) the abyss.

Soon it was as larger than the _ Fate 
Soon it was larger than the Fate.

There were small mistakes like that. we all make them, but to be shown helps with the details later. Otherwise great job and I look expectantly for more.

Also cake is not a lie. Cake (especially chocolate cake with ice-cream) is truth at its most basic. Cake... I love cake with frosting and bananas and ice-cream and strawberry sauce and hot fudge (smack-slurp-drool) :shok: 
_


----------



## flash43 (Apr 14, 2012)

I like! But cake is most definitly truthful!

Also at Mr T Hobbit, whilst writing about the small errs of bobg, thou hast made one thyself;



Dave T Hobbit said:


> "...swivelled It's a stalk...." *onsted* of, I assume, "...swivelled its eye stalk....".


P.S. LOL! 

P.P.S. Sorry, but it was too good to resist! :sarcastichand:


----------

